
'swapping bodies' with a friend changes our sense of self - rbanffy
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/08/200826110322.htm
======
yummypaint
I have wondered about this kind of effect in VR games. There is something
fundamentally different about freely looking down at a stranger's body and
hands that isn't present when controlling a character on a screen. It should
be possible to try some of these experiments at home

------
aaron695
Fits with why we take psychedelics I guess.

